# 12 week old Cocker Spaniel....advice please



## Tara 76 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi,

I have just bought an English Cocker Spaniel (girl). She is absolutely beautiful however she is _always_ whining, crying or yelping. I am using a 'crate' for her to sleep in at night which went well for the first 2 nights, however last night was another story! She yelped and howled for about an hour, then quietened off then started again. I came downstairs and she had pooped everywhere (bathing a pup at 1am isn't fun!), she then yelped again until nearly 3am. Up again at 6am to her yelping. Even sat downstairs with her in the kitchen and she is whimpering. She insists on sitting across my feet, to the point of not eating her food.
I am here all day with her, so she is never alone. I am sticking to not allowing her onto sofas, beds etc. I sit outside with her for most of the day so she is getting plenty of outside time, although she rarely 'plays' independently.
She did come from a breeder, who had lots of different breeds, so it was very noisy there, but I doubt she had loads of human interaction.
Any advice would be really appreciated. She is a lovely girl and other than this whining etc. she is perfect.

Also, since bringing her home she has a cough. It sounds almost as if she is about to be sick, but isn't. The vet checked her temp and said she was fine. Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi!

Congratulations on your new furry family member!

A cough in a young pup isn't a good thing. Could be kennel cough, any other respiratory infection or Lord knows what else. Are you quite sure it is a cough and not hiccups? 

If your vet drew a blank it may be worth seeking a second opinion.

As to the whining and howling - please consider putting the crate in your bedroom for a while. Or, alternatively, sleeping downstairs with her for a bit. She just lost her mum, her siblings, her familiar environment - regardless how iffy it may have been - and she is unsettled and frightened being all alone.

A pup isn't an adult dog in miniature size. She is a baby and really needs your guidance. Just sitting beside her isn't going to help to expedite the bonding between you. Play WITH her. As to her not playing on her own - some pups do, but some pups need to be shown what all those toys and balls are all about. 

And most puppies LOVE playmates. Are there any puppy kindergarten sessions in your area? Many vets hold them, or dog training schools. Definitely look into them!


----------



## Tara 76 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. Her cough isn't like a fit of coughing, just one occasionally, but sounds like she is about to be sick. She seems very healthy otherwise. I will definitely get her looked at again if it carries on.

Yep we do definitely play with her, and she is very funny! But even with eating she tends to only eat when I stay near the bowl as soon as I sit down, she stops and sits on my feet!

If I bring her crate into the living room and allow her to go in and out (I have just been letting her in at bedtime) whilst we are around do you think that would be better? She really was fantastic for the first 2 nights and then last night went totally belly up!


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

Tara 76 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Her cough isn't like a fit of coughing, just one occasionally, but sounds like she is about to be sick. She seems very healthy otherwise. I will definitely get her looked at again if it carries on.
> 
> Yep we do definitely play with her, and she is very funny! But even with eating she tends to only eat when I stay near the bowl as soon as I sit down, she stops and sits on my feet!
> 
> If I bring her crate into the living room and allow her to go in and out (I have just been letting her in at bedtime) whilst we are around do you think that would be better? She really was fantastic for the first 2 nights and then last night went totally belly up!


She sounds adorable 

As to the eating only when you are next to her: this could be interpreted that she is anxious to let you out of her sight just yet. She'd rather forsake her food than you.

Dito with the whining/crying at night. She still needs to see that you are there. One of my dogs was like that as a youngster. When I felt a cold nose in my face at an ungodly hour. He just needed to know that I was there, alive. After which he contetedly turned around and went back to sleep. BTW, he quickly outgrew needing to check my pulse during the night 

If you really don't want her in your bedroom or sleep downstairs for a bit - try leaving the crate open during the day, put some interesting toys & chews in it and see whether this helps. TBH, I am not the best person to ask for crate help, since I don't crate.

Rewinding to your pup's cough/retching - worth keeping a watchful eye on it. If it doesn't go away - which it most likely WILL - discuss the possibility of mesaesophagus with your vet. For info on mesaesophagus have a look at 
Canine Megaesophagus, Aspiration Pneumonia & Myasthenia Gravis.

The ONLY reason I mention it - since I detest worrying an owner needlessly - is one of my friend's dogs had it and the symptoms were very similar to yours.


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi Tara, congrats on your new puppy! Have you got any photos you can share? 

My cocker's 2 now but I still get a feeling of dread when I think about the horrors of the first few weeks  Our pupster was also very whiny/yelpy whenever we left him (going for a shower or trying to do the washing up was a nightmare, let alone trying to leave the house or go to sleep!). We very gradually trained him to sleep in his crate by giving him a treat any time he went in there, and not closing the door of it at all until he was happy in there. Over about a couple of weeks he got a lot better, but we did have to have the crate in whatever room we were in so he knew we were near and for a while I used to have to sit right next to the crate until he fell asleep.

Putting a blanket over the crate really seemed to help - I think it makes them feel safer and more snug. We also found a DAP diffuser helpful.

Our dog also wouldn't eat unless we were with him when he was young. That naturally changed as he got older, so I don't think that's necessarily something to worry about at this stage. Good luck, and try to enjoy it if you can!! People always say the puppy days are over too quickly, but that's not what I found! Adult dogs are so much easier and more rewarding IMO


----------



## Tara 76 (Nov 2, 2011)

Your reply is very comforting! She is the most beautiful Golden Cocker Spaniel  I will get some pictures uploaded soon for you. She slept so well the first 3 nights and then last night went to pot! She is perfect (so far) on her lead and is such a joy. She is pretty good at the toilet too, just a few accidents which I ignore and clean and then really praise her when she goes in the right place.
Today I have moved her crate into the lounge rather than the kitchen and put my bathrobe in their with her too. She seems to be going in and sleeping, no problem. I would have her upstairs but the cats are very unsure of her and I don't ant them packing their suitcases for good!
I was a little worried as she seems quite sleepy today (she isn't the only one!) and 'off' her food/water but she is scoffing, in her crate, as I type! So maybe her disrupted sleep and the heat today has just tired her out.
Any ideas on the cough? I am quite worried as it sounds really phlegmy, I have 3 cats and if I didn't know better it sounds like she is coughing up a hairball, but nothing comes up and other than that she seems fine..:confused5: x


----------



## LittleSherlock (Jan 30, 2013)

Tara 76 said:


> Your reply is very comforting! She is the most beautiful Golden Cocker Spaniel  I will get some pictures uploaded soon for you. She slept so well the first 3 nights and then last night went to pot! She is perfect (so far) on her lead and is such a joy. She is pretty good at the toilet too, just a few accidents which I ignore and clean and then really praise her when she goes in the right place.
> Today I have moved her crate into the lounge rather than the kitchen and put my bathrobe in their with her too. She seems to be going in and sleeping, no problem. I would have her upstairs but the cats are very unsure of her and I don't ant them packing their suitcases for good!
> I was a little worried as she seems quite sleepy today (she isn't the only one!) and 'off' her food/water but she is scoffing, in her crate, as I type! So maybe her disrupted sleep and the heat today has just tired her out.
> Any ideas on the cough? I am quite worried as it sounds really phlegmy, I have 3 cats and if I didn't know better it sounds like she is coughing up a hairball, but nothing comes up and other than that she seems fine..:confused5: x


The cough really sounds like Kennel Cough. Sherlock had it in June and it looked like he was gagging trying to get sick but nothing was coming up (once something did and it was a load of white gooey phlegm, so keep an eye out for that). He went to the vet and the vet pressed his finger against his neck and Sherlock started again, and he said that it was kennel cough.

I'd be back to the vet if I were you I think. Sherlock was put on 2 weeks of antibiotics and we were lucky because it had been going around the area so I was keeping an eye on it, but some of the dogs were really poorly. As she's only a baby I'd be extra vigilant.


----------



## Tara 76 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you for your reply  I have her booked into the vet tomorrow, so fingers crossed. The breeder has said that they will pay for any treatment she needs too. She is very bouncy and full of life, so hopefully anti-biotic will solve the cough x


----------



## Tara 76 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the replies!

Dotty has kennel cough, so antibiotics, some anti-inflammatories and something for her loose poops too! x


----------



## Cay (Jun 22, 2009)

She clearly came from a bad breeder. Cocker spaniels crave human attention, so I would have her in her crate in your bedroom for a bit with the bed end nearest the end crate door so when she poos on the paper she isn't treading in it when she comes up to see you.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Glad you took her to the vet and she is being treated 

Have never used a crate before, but dogs have to be trained to use them. It sounds like you have put her in for the night as soon as you had her home and she is not settling? I would suggest having the crate available to her during the day for treats, naps, etc. and then slowly increase the amount of time you can shut the door. Certainly, having the crate next to you at night will be comforting for her.

Good luck with her kennel cough and I'm sure she will learn to settle in her crate and you can all get a good night's sleep soon


----------



## Tara 76 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi,
She is taking all her medicine fine-I think she now has an addiction to Dairylea! :001_rolleyes:
I didn't want to post a new thread so hopefully someone will pop along for tips:
She has settled into her crate-I put my bathrobe in with her and in the day some toys and food. So she happily goes in and out. At night she moans for a while (she is vocal anyway with grunting!) but apart from one night, she poops in it. I have read it is unusual for a dog to poop in its bed. I take her out at about 12-12:30 and am up about 7:30. I don't scold for accidents either.
Will this naturally stop?
What is the best time to take away her food?
Will the antibiotics, meds (although one is for diarrhea (sp?) be aggravating her tummy?
She is excellent during the day and accidents are rare.


----------



## LittleSherlock (Jan 30, 2013)

Tara 76 said:


> Hi,
> She is taking all her medicine fine-I think she now has an addiction to Dairylea! :001_rolleyes:
> I didn't want to post a new thread so hopefully someone will pop along for tips:
> She has settled into her crate-I put my bathrobe in with her and in the day some toys and food. So she happily goes in and out. At night she moans for a while (she is vocal anyway with grunting!) but apart from one night, she poops in it. I have read it is unusual for a dog to poop in its bed. I take her out at about 12-12:30 and am up about 7:30. I don't scold for accidents either.
> ...


You need to take her out more often during the night. Dogs don't like to go toilet in their own beds but if she has no where else to go thats where she will go.

When Sherlock was 12 weeks old he went to the toilet at about 10pm, then we went to bed, up again at about 3.30am to let him out for a toilet break, back to bed and then up again between 6/7am.

She's too young to expect her to be able to hold it all through the night. If I were you I'd set yourself an alarm at about 3am and bring her out for a toilet break.

Eventually as she grows she'll be able to hold for longer - but at 12weeks old its just not possible for her to hold a toilet for 7+hours.


----------



## Tara 76 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you, again . I am new to being a puppy Mum so all of this is learning as I go along. I have only ever had cats. Alarm clock it is! At what sort of age would they be expected to hold on through the night?


----------



## LittleSherlock (Jan 30, 2013)

Tara 76 said:


> Thank you, again . I am new to being a puppy Mum so all of this is learning as I go along. I have only ever had cats. Alarm clock it is! At what sort of age would they be expected to hold on through the night?


I think Sherlock was fully dry over night by the time he was 15weeks old - he now sleeps through til 5.30am and he's like my little alarm clock - wakes up at that time every morning to be let out for a toilet then straight back in and back to sleep until I get up to bring him out for his walk.

All dogs are different though so what I would do is for a few days get up at 3am...then after a few days, change it to 3.20am and then another few days try push it to say 3.45am. You'll soon get to the stage where you don't have to get up at all. Though by then you'll have forgotten how good a full nights sleep feels


----------



## Tara 76 (Nov 2, 2011)

LittleSherlock said:


> I think Sherlock was fully dry over night by the time he was 15weeks old - he now sleeps through til 5.30am and he's like my little alarm clock - wakes up at that time every morning to be let out for a toilet then straight back in and back to sleep until I get up to bring him out for his walk.
> 
> All dogs are different though so what I would do is for a few days get up at 3am...then after a few days, change it to 3.20am and then another few days try push it to say 3.45am. You'll soon get to the stage where you don't have to get up at all. Though by then you'll have forgotten how good a full nights sleep feels


Ha! Great :eek6:

I have a problem with her; she seems to be afraid of the dark!:yikes:


----------

